# Looking within 1 hour of Henry County



## rnrnuthouse (Jan 10, 2009)

I am looking for land within 1 hour of Henry county or thereabouts. Looking to spend between 600 to 800.

Thanks


----------



## GHOSTHUNTER (Jan 18, 2009)

have 1600 acres 30 mems qdm putnam co check out www.buck-run.webs.com


----------



## TalarosaRanch (Apr 4, 2009)

80 acres in Butts County, $10/acre


----------



## church (Apr 14, 2009)

have a club in monroe co. off of hwy 74.the due will be 626.00 for a total of 15 members,we need two call me 478-394-8817 cell or home at 478-994-3374 thanks terry


----------



## eric jones (Jul 3, 2009)

Have 700 acres just south of Forsyth. Mostly hardwoods, several food plots. 10 members total at $900. Have had lease for 13yrs. Harvests of 15-20 per year.Not QDM but we get some nice deer. Turkey as well. Call Eric at 770-677-1333


----------



## TRabern (Jul 23, 2009)

We have four openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and some hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol.


----------



## eric jones (Jul 24, 2009)

Have 700 acres just south of Forsyth.10 members total. Mostly hardwoods, several food plots. $800 ea. Easy acess to I-75. Not QDM but not brown and down. Have had lease 13 yrs. Harvests of 15-24 per year. Call Eric if interested. 770-677-1333.


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

if still looking we need 4 members in the Juliette GA area 380 and another tract Monroe/Crawford county line 

525.  membership  call 77--775-5016 or 770-235-1687


----------

